# Best deal on new 55-90 gal Set?



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

My friend is planning on upgrading from a 20g to a 4 footer. He has heard enough horrible stories of used tank blowing up in the living room so he's going for a new set.

Do you guys know where to find the best deal these days? He doesnt need anything fancy, just a standard 55-90 gal with black wooden stand. I bought my 90g set from Big Al's for $400+tax 7 years ago...


----------



## mtlister (Apr 15, 2014)

I know you say your friend has bad feelings about used tanks but I have a 55g complete setup only 5months old for sale I am fairly certain will not explode if used properly.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-equipment-classifieds-27/fs-55g-complete-setup-133586/


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a brand new one withy-5 canopies and light for150. Never used. Lights still in wrappers


----------

